

Show HN: I made a web app to track the books I want to read - rpicard
http://getbookends.com/

======
Breefield
This is neat, works well, simple. Definitely not paying $12/year for it. See:
[http://www.shelfari.com/](http://www.shelfari.com/)

~~~
rpicard
Would you use it if it were free?

------
schmappel
You should consider putting up a screenshot.

~~~
rpicard
That's not a bad idea. I might go ahead and do that tomorrow.

